# 2.6.9, xorg 6.8 - no keyboard input

## sepp

i just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.8.1 to 2.6.9 and now I don't have any keyboard input inside gnome anymore. it worked before. I'm using a thinkpad laptop. anyone any help?

----------

## Wotan

Could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

BYEZ  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iGuru

Same prob, but on the 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 and X 6.8.0 too.

Here's my xorg.conf file. The keyboard works good under kde.

```

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

   Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" 

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

   Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

   Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

   Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

   Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

   Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4152

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  

        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## fro5tbite

try changing this in ur xorg.conf

```

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "Keyboard"

```

into 

```

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

```

or

```

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "keyboard"

```

notice the difference between Keyboard and keyboard for the value of "Driver" , they are case sensitive

----------

## sepp

 *Wotan wrote:*   

> Could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> BYEZ 

 

here you go:

```

# Touchpad - Synaptics driver

#Section "Extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "true"

#   Option "RENDER" "true"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   #Driver      "keyboard"

  #new

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

#   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "thinkpad"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option      "SHMConfig"    "on"

   Identifier  "touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

   Option       "Protocol" "event"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "1800"

   Option       "TopEdge" "3900"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

#    Option      "Repeater"     "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneMode"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"               # <i>

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option       "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

I tried it with both, kbd and keyboard driver. no difference. 

I think this is more likely to be a kernel related problem. they seem to have changed the default behaviour of apic.[/code]

----------

## hell-voyager

I found on LKML a similar discussion going on...

Same problem here but....

have a look on /proc/bus/input/devices

as you can see... on pre 2.6.9 the event interface for touchpad is event0... but in 2.6.9 is event1   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

try changing /dev/input/event0 to event1 in your xorg.conf... this worked for me...

obviously this breaks pre 2.6.9 keyboard in X

----------

## sepp

 *hell-voyager wrote:*   

> I found on LKML a similar discussion going on...
> 
> Same problem here but....
> 
> have a look on /proc/bus/input/devices
> ...

 

but my touchpad works. It's the keyboard that stops working. how can I assign the keyboard a specific input device in xorg.cfg?

----------

## sepp

 *hell-voyager wrote:*   

> I found on LKML a similar discussion going on...
> 
> Same problem here but....
> 
> have a look on /proc/bus/input/devices
> ...

 

did as you told - and it works!!!

----------

## hell-voyager

 *sepp wrote:*   

>  *hell-voyager wrote:*   I found on LKML a similar discussion going on...
> 
> Same problem here but....
> 
> have a look on /proc/bus/input/devices
> ...

 

I can guess that the synaptics driver "reprograms" the event interface... and the keyboard dies  :Smile: 

(btw... sorry for my awful english)  :Wink: 

----------

## sepp

 *hell-voyager wrote:*   

>  *sepp wrote:*    *hell-voyager wrote:*   I found on LKML a similar discussion going on...
> 
> Same problem here but....
> 
> have a look on /proc/bus/input/devices
> ...

 

well, I'm sure that this is not the reason. it's more likely that the input interface has changed and now input devices are being numbered by a different scheme. that's why the keyboard comes first now.

----------

## hell-voyager

 *sepp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> well, I'm sure that this is not the reason. it's more likely that the input interface has changed and now input devices are being numbered by a different scheme. that's why the keyboard comes first now.

 

oh yes... sure it is...

I was only trying to explain why using the wrong event device the keyboard stucks but touchpad works instead.

----------

## iGuru

Hell-voyager I've tried by removing .gconf* ant .gnome* files from my home dir, and it worked !

----------

## hell-voyager

 *iGuru wrote:*   

> Hell-voyager I've tried by removing .gconf* ant .gnome* files from my home dir, and it worked !

 

Nice... so we've got two different problems here... one related to synaptics touchpad and one to gnome....  (I did not mention that keyboard wasn't working for me in plain twm and kde either).

----------

## osbourd2

 *fro5tbite wrote:*   

> try changing this in ur xorg.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> Identifier "Keyboard1"
> ...

 

Excellent.  Fixed my problem too.  Thanks very much!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dtor

 *hell-voyager wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I can guess that the synaptics driver "reprograms" the event interface... and the keyboard dies 
> 
> 

 

Well, it does not "reporogram" it, it just "grabs" it (EVIOCGRAB) so synaptics driver is the sole recepient of all events kernerated by underlying eventX device. If you switch to console the keyboard will "miracolously" start working.

----------

## swanson

And how do you switch to the console if the keyboard isn't working in X?   :Laughing:  I tried!

It seems I'm also having the same problem with event device reordering after upgrading to kernel 2.6.9 while using the Synaptics driver on my laptop. Unfortunately I am currently at work so will test when I get back.

EDIT: Confrmed as the problem, now resolved.

----------

## dtor

 *swanson wrote:*   

> And how do you switch to the console if the keyboard isn't working in X?   I tried!
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  Log in remotely and kill X... or boot into tunlevel 3 to verify that keyboard works outside of X.

----------

## swanson

True, but I didn't a have an available computer to login remotely and I'd only been quickly testing 2.6.9 before coming to work to try changing run levels.

----------

